# Rent a bike in Salt Lake City?



## jkeene (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi veteran bike riders,

I'm a newbie who is just making the transition from mountain bike to road bike, and before I make a huge investment I would love to rent a bike for a couple of months to get a feel for what's really important to me.

Does anyone know of a place that does longer term rentals, or does anyone have an old bike hanging out in their garage that they would be willing to rent me for a bit? I'm a 5' 3" woman, probably need a 49 or 50 frame

Thanks!
Jen


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

HI Jen,

I used to rent bikes in SLC from time to time - Try Canyon Cycles down south - they used to rent fairly high end bikes at a reasonable price.

There is another shop more centrally ) located (a little north of Dtwn) that also rents lesser quality bikes at almost the same rate - can't remember the name - call around.

Don't know about the longer term deals - I would rent for 2 days - 3 max.

Good Luck


----------



## DiegoMontoya (Apr 11, 2010)

jkeene said:


> Hi veteran bike riders,
> 
> I'm a newbie who is just making the transition from mountain bike to road bike, and before I make a huge investment I would love to rent a bike for a couple of months to get a feel for what's really important to me.
> 
> ...


Try Contender Bicycles downtown at 9th and 9th. Ryan and Alison do a fantastic job.


----------



## DigitalIbis (Mar 23, 2010)

DiegoMontoya said:


> Try Contender Bicycles downtown at 9th and 9th. Ryan and Alison do a fantastic job.


+1 for Contender.


----------



## jkeene (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

